# data needed for upgrading



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I wonder if someone could help me on this one.
I am currently using Win 98 FE on a Hewlett-Packard Pavilion computer... its a PII Intel Celeron 300 mHz processor .,6Gb BigFoot HD, w/ a 17" HP monitor....
This thing cost me a small fortune ( $2300 before rebates )3 yrs ago... and has been a learning experience everyday I use it. ( its somewhat of a pain in the b***)
Well... I am now ready to either buy a new computer which I truly can NOT afford... or either upgrade this thing .
I want newer processing etc...

My problem is .... an HP is a priority system.... nothing will work with it. Not even Windows w/ out their enhanced drivers

This is the only computer I ever had so i know nothing about how others function... So I need help!

I'm looking for a low maintenance ..rock steady PC
I don't game so speed is not the important thing...although I do want a GOOD or GREAT multimedia system. 
Please also... I am very serious about the upgrade... I can get a harddrive ( desperately needed the 6G is full ) but the celeron PII 300mHz is so slow... & the bios was flashed quite a while back also.
I have no idea which way to go and Imnot even sure what can be done in an upgrade????
anybody brainstorming this for me.... Im weathered out on what to do..
MONEY is by all means a factor.

Thanks 

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are all priority systems out there that are the main brands today.
Make your own system or have one made.
Where I live there are so many mom & pop PC stores in town so if you look you may have the same where you live.

I have a IBM Aptive P-200 and am going to get this
system here.

http://kingmicro.com/sales4.html

They have others here too.

http://kingmicro.com/

But you don't get a priority system or any junk software.
I will get Windows and whatever software that comes with the hardware and that's it for software.

Then I will have fun with my image programs and the wacom table that I will get also.

My older IBM MM70 monitor is getting fixed by the added warranty I got with it years ago.
But I need a monitor so I got a Viewsonic A95F Refurbish for $299.00 That $100.00 less then a new one. It comes with only a 1 year warranty not 3 like on a new one. But I got from Fry's for $39.96 a 3 warranty too.
It's a great monitor.

So I have no sound now because the IBM MM70 monitor had the speakers on the monitor. 
But when I get the new PC I will have sound again.

I can't really help you on upgrading but post what you want to upgrade to and what money you want to put into it. It may be cheaper to get a new system too.

By the way my IBM was over $3000 5 years ago.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

thanks for replying!
thats very similar to the systems I been looking at... just can't make up my mind what to do... upgrade or buy new... 

P4 or AMD
all the choices make my head swim

I would love to be able to just rebuild mine ... one step at a time over. Like add harddrive this week... keep on using it & then next month replace the motherboard..... then later something else, 
ya know. So it doesn't affect the egg money so much...lol


I just don't know quite how to get started on doing it.


Guess its time to get off the PC & either get on the phone or go shopping

Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well the AMD is cheaper and faster. 
But from what I have been read the P4 Better on video encoding and that is why I want the P-4.

http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,58543,00.asp

I will have to upgrade the POWER from what I have read also to 500 watts or more.

But if you are going to redo every thing in your PC it may reall be cheaper and better to get a new PC. Plus you will still have the one you have now as a 2nd PC.
That one I want has lots of room to grow.
With 9 Bays it was 7 Bays that I seen went I was there so don't know how many slots are on the front now. But the one I seen had 4-5.25 bays and 2-3.5 bays plus two more USB ports on the front.

But as you can see from the other models you can get cheaper systems. The real cheap ones had things built into the mother board so you may not want those.

Plus I get a 3Years Parts & Lifetime Labor Warranty.

I know I can build my own but I am just not up to it and I like to have a Warranty that is all from one place witch if you build your own each part has it's own Warranty.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

AMD computers can be very unreliable. They are usually only stable if you get AMD approved parts (power supply, case, fans, etc.) They are very susceptible to heat meaning that they can overheat easily and quickly which can cause inexplicable crashes and many headaches.

You're NEVER going to find a system that is rock steady. A Mac might come close, but a PC never will. Many things affect system stability, and one of those factors is user education. If you don't know what you're doing, you can really foul things up.

You're likely not going to be able to get a new motherboard and use your existing case. Most computer manufacturer's cases (HP, Compaq, etc.) do not accept different motherboards.

Unless you're very computer literate and know a lot about computer hardware, drivers, jumpers, cables, etc., don't even think about trying to build your own system. Look for a local computer shop in your area that builds computers. They will probably provide a good warranty and some tech support.

Also, the word you're all looking for is "proprietary" not "priority". Here's a dictionary. 
http://www.webster.com


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thank you... I appreciate everything you've said

heres a little quid pro quo

Max.... I said priority

1 a (1) : the quality or state of being prior (2) : precedence in date or position of publication -- used of taxa b (1) : superiority in rank, position, or privilege (2) : legal precedence in exercise of rights over the same subject matter
2 : a preferential rating; especially : one that allocates rights to goods and services usually in limited supply <that project has top priority>
3 : something given or meriting attention before competing alternatives

Yes it was suppose to be proprietary

1 : one that possesses, owns, or holds exclusive right to something; specifically : PROPRIETOR 1
2 : something that is used, produced, or marketed under exclusive legal right of the inventor or maker; specifically : a drug (as a patent medicine) that is protected by secrecy, patent, or copyright against free competition as to name, product, composition, or process of manufacture
3 : a business secretly owned by and run as a cover for an intelligence organization

how stupid of me


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

what about a PIII... I've seen some good buys on those systems

What version of Windows?

Don't think I want XP... its to early in the game .


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
The higher end PIII's are quite fast and handle graphics intensive functions well. I am currently running an WinME on a 866 PIII, Award bios, 512MB RAM, Twin maxtor 7200RPM diamond drives,
GeForce2 Mx Graphics card, and 17" Viewsonic monitor. 
I keep my startup group trim and run heavy sessions in graphics.
I have never had it stumble......take that back once when I was colorizing an old 8x10 wedding picture file size 76MB I ran the session for approx 6 hours before I started to have resource problems. Approximate load time for above picture is about 4 seconds into graphics program. 
I agree you should not spend the money upgrading the HP. The cost would be almost the same and you will find many of the needed changes will not fit into the box. I have an ATX case
which allows for allot of expansion and personally think components stay cooler with the extra space between them.
There are allot of good deals out there now. The current system I purchased a year ago sold for $1700.00 and is now selling for around $900.00. Unfortunately most brand name PC mfgs do not offer ATX cases in their canned units, so hewee's suggestion of smaller PC store may be an advantage since you can tailor your system. Also I would use the current unit networked and as a backup to the main system.
Just my thoughts.
Dave


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

A lot of folks are gonna seriously disagree about
AMD being unreliable. I'm very satisfied with my
333 and 450 AMD computers. I do have an AMD
approved motherboard, but everything else is
generic.

I can't vouch for AMD's newer, faster chips, but
I'm sure there are plenty of folks who can.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

This is just what I been wanting to hear. You guys are giving me everything I need to know. Glad I posted this.

I was thinking AMD (asus A7M) & then the heat problem starting nagging at me as I stay online all the time. So what Im thinking is if I get AMD then use a larger tower & maybe an extra fan???
thats why I also started thinking PIII
P4 is too new...& cost to much

Networking the new & this old one together sounds like a good plan too. I must admit I hadn't even considered that. 


Another question I have.... is about my monitor.

HP Pavilion 17" viewable ... it needs a new graphic card I believe cause i've done all the updating , drivers for Ati & for the monitor as well... still having some problem w/ color displays & font settings.
I have a black border that won't fill in properly also. Adjustments are resetting themselves after i take time to set it correctly.
So to avoid buying another, at approximately $300 - $500... can I continue to use this ( Hewlett Pack ) monitor?
Cause if all I have to buy is the CPU then I might be able to handle things financially a little sooner than I thought.

I also want a CD-burner ... any thoughts on that??

You guys are great to help me with this.... & I do appreciate it so much 

Oh & I don't want Windows XP.... not yet anyway. So am considering Win 2000. or Win 98SE

your input is greatly appreciated

Thanks,
 Savvy


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey SL, 

You're gonna want a case with good cooling
ability no matter what CPU you get. Usually
the larger power supplies have larger exhaust
fans which translate into more air flow. Plus
you never know what you'll add on later, so
plenty of power is always good.

One thing you DO NOT want is a tower with
the exhaust fan at the bottom. Heat rises,
and these cases are already fighting an
updraft to pull the heat out.

I don't think you'll have a problem using your
HP monitor, but someone else may know more
about this.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
No reason not to use the HP monitor for the main system but what would you do for the other then? Believe it or not I purchased a Sony 17" Trinitron technology and a dell 17" with trinitron technology at www.ubid.com for $100.00 plus $36.00
shipping each. Both were refurbished units from the factory and are exceptional in quality. My Step Daughter is using the Sony for college and love it for her autocad and home construction/furnishing programs. As far as a CD RW there are many very good units out there. I have installed several different brands and have had no problems with them. Just stay away from leading edge technology since it has not been time tested.
So what if you wait a few extra minutes when you burn a CD.
As far as software Win98se Win2000 horse apiece your preference.
Dave

Note: If you do consider Ubid stay away from the private customers and stick with Ubid as seller.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thats another thing i had not considered was auctions... Hmmm... could be very promising.

I'll have to check into that one for sure...

Davey, I wish your step daughter all the luck in the world in her field... depends on where she'll be living on what she will be able to do after graduating,
I am a cerified CAD Technician
Studied the architectual field ( <-- preferred ) & mechanical.
I loved it . I went back to school & eventually graduated.
Thats been 10 yrs ago 

I live in a small town in Va... & I was never able to get a job using my skills. 


Im glad to know I got someone to ask these things..... it makes a big difference.

Thanks again

Savvy


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

If you're going to buy an AMD board and processor, then you want the Lian-Li case (PC60B or PC60C).

www.colorcases.com


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

will keep that in mind Max


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I want to thank each & everyone of you who chatted here about my needs of a computer.
I did go on uBid last night & bought one

Hopefully I did... it said I won a bid but I haven't heard from them yet.

Im not sure if I did right or wrong... I just got tired of waiting to see what I could find & was starting to get the feeling it really doesn't matter what you get if its top of the line cause one has as many problems as the other...... don't they????

Well to late now anyway.

this is it
===========================================
Sony VAIO PCV-RX463DS Pentium 4 1.4GHz 128MB 
40GB/CD-RW/DVD-ROM/56K/NIC/Windows Me 

Bidding Information 
Lot #: 6011449 
Auction Type: Traditional with BidButler 
Reserve Price: No Reserve Price 
Condition: Manufacturer
Refurbished 
Maximum Bid Price: $1819 
Qty Available: 3 
Starting Bid: $9 
Incremental Bid: $10 
Auction Closes On Or After: Sun Nov 4, 2001 08:20 pm PT .

Monitor and camera not included. Sample image only.
See specifications below. 

Product Description: 
Features And Benefits

VAIO PCV-RX463DS

The VAIO Digital Studio is the ideal PC for those who play as hard as they work. You can make your own movies -- and your own destiny.

Designed with Digital Video editing in mind, and featuring the latest in Intel® processors, the Digital Studio models have enough power to drive your most demanding applications, or play the latest games. 


Ethernet Interface 
10Base-T/100Base-TX Fast Ethernet 

Expansion Bays 
Two 5.25" Half-Height (two occupied)
One External 3.5" (occupied)
Two Internal 3.5" (one occupied) 

Sony Original Software 
DVgate
Media Bar
MovieShaker
OpenMG Jukebox
PictureGear
Smart Capture
VisualFlow 

Other Software Applications 
Adaptec Direct CD
Adaptec Easy CD Creator
Adobe Acrobat® Reader
Adobe Photoshop® Elements
Adobe Premiere® LE
Apple QuickTime
ArcSoft PhotoPrinter 2000 Pro
Quicken® 2001 New User Edition
Microsoft® Outlook® Express
Microsoft® Word 2002
Sonic Foundry Sound Forge® XP 4.5
Tomb Raider Chronicles 

Online Center 
America Online®
CompuServe® 2000
EarthLink TotalAccess
Netscape® Communicator®
Prodigy Internet 

VAIO PCV-RX463DS 

Notice
Monitor not included. 

Requirements


Detailed Description
Computer Type Minitower 
Modem Type v.90 56Kbps 
Sound Card Integrated 
Video Card nVidia® GeForce2 MX&#8482; AGP 
Video Memory Standard 32MB 
Processor Speed 1.4GHz 
PCI Expantion Slots 3 (2 available) plus 1 AGP (0 available) 
Parallel Ports 1 
Serial Ports 1 plus 1 6-pin and 1 4-pin i.LINK (IEEE-1394) 
Video Ports 1 VGA 
Mouse Ports 1 PS/2 
Processor Type Intel Pentium 4 
Keyboard Ports 1 PS/2 
USB Ports 4 (2 front, 2 back) 
Operating System Windows Me (Millennium Edition) 
RAM Type PC800 RDRAM 
CD ROM Read/Write Speed 12x/8x/32x write, re-write, read (max.) 
DVD Speed 16x max., 40x max. as CD-ROM 
RAM Standard 128MB 
RAM Expandable to 512MB 
Level 2 Cache 256K Integrated On-Die 
Hard Drive Capacity 40GB Ultra ATA/100 
Floppy Drive Capacity 1.44MB 


Manufacturer Part Number
PCV-RX463DS

Warranty
90 days from Sony 

Package Contents
CPU, power cord, mouse, keyboard. 
===========================================


I didn't like the thought of WinME but I'll wait & see how it is ... then do something different if needed.

So...does anybody think $699 was to much?

thats what I got it for

thanks again for all your help


A special thanks to Davey for the great idea... still got to do something bout a monitor though...lol

 Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Very Nice! Don't worry if you purchased under the Ubid area of items, and (not in the private sales area) your ok. Well you are the owner of a Sony Viao. I have purchased two system from them already one for my Step Daughter and one for my Mother-in-law. Both are working flawlessly. Also don't fret about returns. We purchsed a VCR that came defective and they took it back with an immediate replacement also the Compaq for Mom had a sound problem I thought and they sent a Tech to her house to check it out. The outcome of that was the unit required powered speakers. Udid bid exchanged the speakers. You got a super price for that unit. Early this year the same unit was going for $1100 to $1200. If you are planning on allot of graphics I would go to crucial's web site when you get your unit and purchase another 256MB of Ram. Recently I purchased 128MB and it cost me $19.00.
Keep us posted on the unit.
Dave

Note: If unit is Sony Viao Gray you can pick up a monitor at Ubid for a really good price. I think Some Viao's have the speakers as part of monitor.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

How long does it take for uBid to contact you?... they still haven't .

I do want to learn to do graphics... got into webpaging this summer & really enjoyed it til geocities said I had to much traffic & wants me to pay them... Now Im depressed about it & can't make myself get busy & move them or anything.. its like it turned me off or something.....lol

As for the RAM... I do realize I need more.... Im using 160MB's on this one... so i know when I get that & all that I may try to do... I will need at least 256 & possibly twice that ... ( depending on the cost ) I just wished they'd contact me ... i might can get it thru them too???

Anyway... its not what I had planned to buy... it was a spur of the moment type thing . I was tired of trying to figure it out.
But at this point I feel like I did ok. Shipping charges is alot.. $55 I think?

BUT LEAST...NO MORE STRAIN ON THE BRAIN.....LOL ( except for a new monitor which is why I am anxious to hear from them )

Thanks,

Savvy 

Davey said :


> Note: If you do consider Ubid stay away from the private customers and stick with Ubid as seller.


I bought it from uBid not a private company


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
There will be virtually no contact from Ubid. If you go into Ubid and look under your personal section you will see info on where your order is and what order number it is. It will say order in processing and then you will have order shipped with tracking number. 
Yes $55.00 shipping is a little cash but you have to remember it is insured and does weigh a little.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

thanks Davey

 Im as anxious as a kid at Christmas...lol


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

I am sure you are. If you have any questions about your order I believe U-bid has a toll free number and customer service was quite nice.
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow good going there.
$699 is a good price.

You will be flying high in no time.
Have fun with your graphics too.

What to really get something nice then get a Wacom table. http://Wacom.com/

Get the Intuos http://Wacom.com/productinfo/intuos.cfm
I am going to get the 9x12 later on.

You can dream about this one http://Wacom.com/lcdtablets/index.cfm

Most graphics programs let you use a table and have setting for them. PhotoImapact 6 say Wacom Tablet also.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

hewee that looks interesting but I don't know anything about graphics yet.
But when I get the new PC I sure hope to learn

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So either do I but I sure love playing around with image programs.

Now CompUSA has another brand that has a big 8x6 or 9x12 tablet that is $99.00.
Alot cheaper so check it out.

Having a pen is so much easier the a mouse.
My sister has the 8x6 tablet and I got to play on it and you just have to have one once you use one.
But I need a USB so that is why I don't have one yet.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

well w/ the investment I just made & a monitor yet to purchase & more RAM... might be quite a while before I can buy anything else Hewee

but I'll keep it in mind

 Savvy


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Nah, You're on a roll now...........besides it's good for the economy we need to spend, spend, spend.

You got yourself one heck of a good buy, you spend enough time on your pc you might as well have a real nice one and that you have now. 
At least you'll get full use of it. Good for you Savvy.

I just cringe(sp) (what spellchecker?) when I see a nice top of the line PC in a home on DSL connect...........and they only use it for e-mail twice a week, and freecell once in a while. 

DS


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

spend spend spend what??? 
I'll need a sugar daddy for that...LOL
Hey ... someones gotta teach me what I can do with this thing 
( new PC ) Cause I don't know anything about graphics .... yet.
I do intend to find out though,
DS you have been exceptionally busy today. All over these forums checking on everyone... 

Do I dare say schipperke ???(means skipper Im told ) Yes doing your job???

All I wanna know is whos gonna teach me how? . (Bet you thought I was going to say "All I wanna know is who's going to be my sugar daddy?").... hehehe!!!!

OK.......Thats enuff of that..... let me stop before I get in trouble .

it was all in fun ....*smacking hands for typing that*

 Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well read my first post here and you will see I got me a great 19" monitor for $299.00 at fry's.

If you want to work on graphics I would get a nice Flat screen the is 19" like this ViewSonic A95f I just got. I has a great picture and color. Plus good text.

Memory is very cheap so that will not cost much at all.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

hewee that particular monitor has popped up more than once... I think it may be the one I'll end up with

thanks,

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your love it too.
Plus it has great controls on it.
Lots of easy settings and settings that other monitors don't have that are real nice to have.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

well gues what??


I went & bought a monitor @ $99.00

I lucked up... found this ...although its refurbished.

Item Name: Sony VAIO 17-Inch Decor A200/L FDTrinitron CRT
Bid Price: $99.00
Quantity: 1
Shipping, Handling and Processing: $56.49
Monitors 
LCD-18 inch and Above
****Sony VAIO 17-Inch Decor A200/L FDTrinitron CRT *****
Designed in SlateBlue to match the Vaio! 


Condition: Refurbished 

Slate Blue/Silver to match the Vaio PC, it's excellent for playing games or surfing the 'Net! 

The [email protected] A200/L 17.0" display (16.0" VIS) with its superb image 
quality and attractive, sleek styling, is the perfect addition to 
today's home or small office.

Designed in Slate Blue and Silver to match the SONY Vaio PC, it is 
excellent for playing games or surfing the 'Net. 

The [email protected] A200/L sets a new standard for high-performance 
displays for the home or office.

The virtually flat FD Trinitron® CRT and tight aperture grille pitch 
deliver true colors and sharp, crisp images. 

The sheer flatness of the display screen - along with a high contrast
black coating - direct reflected light away from the line of visions 
reducing glare and washout.

And, it is easy on the eyes in more ways than one! With its unique color and design, the [email protected] A200/L is a stylish fit for any home or office environment.

It also features a 4 port USB hub for easy connection of peripheral devices, and the DisplayMouse menu control to simplify monitor set-up and adjustment. 


CRT 
17" FD Trinitron®
16.0" Viewable Image Size 

Dot Pitch 
0.25mm (minimum) 

Maximum Resolution 
1280 x 1024 @60Hz 

Screen Treatment 
High contrast AR coating 

Scan Range 
Horizontal: 30-70 kHz
Vertical: 48-120 Hz 

Preset Resolutions 
640 x 480 @ 60Hz VGA
640 x 480 @ 85Hz VESA
720 x 400 @ 70Hz VGA Text
800 x 600 @ 75Hz VESA
800 x 600 @ 85Hz VESA
832 x 624 @ 75Hz Macintosh
1024 x 768 @ 75Hz VESA
1024 x 768 @ 85Hz VESA
1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz VESA 

Connector 
Captive 15 pin mini D-sub 

Power Requirements 
100-120V / 220-240V AC
50-60Hz 

Power Management 
Operation: <115 watts (without USB)
Active Off: <5 watts
Power Off: <0.5 watts 

Dimensions: 
18.1" x 14.9" x 17.4" 


Detailed Description
Resolution 1280x1024 
Voltage 100-120V / 220-240V AC 
Dot Pitch 0.25mm 
Size 17-Inch (16.0-Inch Viewable Image Size) 
Stand Included 
Cables Captive 15 pin mini D-sub 
Type FD Trinitron® CRT 


Manufacturer Part Number
HMDA200/L

Warranty
90 day SONY warranty. 


somebody better take my plastic now....lol


 Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

"well gues what??"

Youe so happy that you posted twice.

Hey great deal.
Your love the flat screen and color.

I think I seen the same one but a 19" and the color is just great on them.

See now you got money for a tablet.

"somebody better take my plastic now....lol"

Just pay it off when you get the bill.
I pay cash for everyhing and have for years.
You just need to learn how to save and keep the money till you get the money to buy what you want.
But once you do you are ahead of the game because it's yours once you buy it and not the banks.
I have gotten this PC and the last 3 new trucks with cash only plus all the other junk I get.
Do you think I hate interest?
You bet I do. Why pay all that interest when you not need to. If you use a card always pay it off when you get the first bill on it.

Sorry I get worked up when I see plastic.


"The neat part is its the MATCH to the PC I bought from them!!!"

Well you will be on cloud 9 soon.
I am happy for ya.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I deleted it.... but thats the third time today thats happened.... I didn't do it... but the program or something on my PC did it.



Savvy


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Unfortunately some of us have to use it. Im one of them. I am disabled w/ no income... 
Can't get a disability check though. Said I don't qualify.... 
anyway... my income is very very very limited.

I have good credit though....and NO... I don't like paying interest either.
you have to do what you have to do though.

but I do not want to continue this conversation.
Nuff said!!


 Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Well Savvy Looks as if you have yourself a very nice package.
I am sure you will enjoy it. The monitor you bought usually sells for much much more and is a fine unit. Monitors are quite reliable
and will outlast the computer. I find that factory refurbished items are quite good and are as good as new. Its like buying a car that has 50 miles on it for half price because the factory had to replace the engine.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I sure hope you're right...

Most likely this will be my last one too... Don't know that I'll be wanting to be on a pc in a few yrs

right now I'd rather have one than anything else though.......... so who knows.


 Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It the web site that did it I bet.
This site was not working right with the Server unreachable and Slow or failed connection error from my log of this site.
Plus if you think nothing happen and click submit again or hit reload it will post twice.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

think it was this site


theres a couple people that have posted tech questions/problems out there on these forums & I can't help them... seems nobody else can either as they have -0- reponses & its been at least 1 days since they were posted.
That bothers me....I hate it cause I don't have any advice for them.... I barely know anything about this stuff.... you guys all have so many resources & you can pull em up & share them so easy.. 

My Question is :

How in the world do you do it????


 Savvy


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Computer knowledge is no different than any other body of knowledge. Do you ask your mechanic, "How do you do it? I doubt it.

Knowledge is gained through education and experience.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Oh yes I do....lol


I even took a class ( 10 yrs ago )at the community college named

"auto mechanics for dummies"

I kid you not...lol



 Savvy

ps... also trained as a CAD tech in the mechanical & architectual field.

I used my training for remodeling & add ons.... but not on the PC... I actually redesigned a kitchen from the plumbing all the way to the finished product. Also helped to build a deck & when the hubby couldn't draw the pattern on the steps & his buddy couldn't either... guess who did??


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

its just the way I am... I do most of my learning hands on

When it comes to a PC... the only knowledge I have is from experience...never had any training on it... I call it the school of hard knocks.
Why? Cause after being knocked down I had to get back up.... 


This applies to me in most matters.

Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Max is absolutly correct in his statement. Researching and reading about others problems and solutions will help you in understanding how to fix some of the problems.
And the answer is yes some of the problems go unanswered for two reasons, 1) The right individual may not of seen it or 2) The problem is so software specific and involves some unusual event that most of us do not recognize it or no search material is available. 
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I never meant to emply any different.... I only wonder how you all find resourses... I search but never find...........
and about the unanswered post. I realize that. Thats what prompted me to want to research & I couldn't find anything.

It just seems you guys have a way of searching for the answers that I haven't found yet.
I have a very curious nature & i just want to know... what can I say? 3 yrs online has taught me only a little... I wanna know more & especially when someone has asked & I don't know the answer. But knowing how to find the answer is my problem.


Hope you understand better now what I meant


 Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
I understand what your saying. Here a site that will get you started in the learning process. Be prepared to spend some time
in front of the computer being taught and then practice a little on the particular subjects. I have gone through most of the webcasts and found them quite helpful. There are a couple that are deep. If you find yourself overwhelmed or lost move on to the next and go back later and try again. 
Also use the
 MS KB knowledge base  for problem look up. Select a post on the forum and spend some time trying to find an answer to the problem using the support knowledge base. At this point it does not matter if you can answer the question timely but see if you can find a solution and see if it compares to what others have suggested. Also Create yourself a tech folder that is quite accessable like in the quick launch area and when you come across some sound advice create a text memo and store it in your tech folder.
Here is the webcast link.  Click Here 
Since you are rapidly running out of space on your old computer I might suggest keeping the new stuff to a minimum until your new unit comes in.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Why thank You Davey... I did go & i bookmarked them... & as soon as i can i will start digging in some... I have been going to them when others post the links when trying to provide a solution .
I guess with this as a great place to start I'll pick up other stuff with time.

Thanks again...

Savvy


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Today I received the monitor that I bought by bid at uBid.
The problem is ... I bid & won this 2 days after the computer which I still have not heard a word about.

I tried to call last week. Phones were being service related updated. Today I tried & its a holiday. Its been 8 days since I bid/won the pc . NOT ONE WORD have I heard. When I check the webpage it gives only indication as it has for 7 days now, that its 
in credit card processing. Nothing more. I called the credit card company. They have not heard anything either.

I e-mailed them 3 times w/ no answer. Grrrrrrrrrr....... this is unnerving.


Savvy 


Has anyone had a similar experience ?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
The first order I plased with them was hung up for 4 extra days saying in processing. However AI was able to get through to ubid right away and shake it loose. 
Unnerving yes, especially being anxious about a new system.
No fun just staring at a blank monitor.
Keep trying to get through to customer service.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I will be doing that as soon as the phones are working & the place is open.

yea I am anxious & so scared I messed up somehow....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Think about this for a minute. Do you think that UBID is going to pass up a chance for a sale? If there is a mixup I am sure they will bend over backwards to help you solve it. 
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

My order was cancelled.... ( whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh)


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Your order was cancelled? By whom?
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Davey you have e-mail


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

oh what the heck.... i didn't wanna do this in public but its ok I guess


well Davey... after I left your reply to me in the forum I went to uBid again...

oh oh oh ... I am so very upset!!! 
I just left uBid & this is what I said , found & e-mailed to them 
--------------------------------------------------------- 

Hello, 
It says my order was cancelled... I want to know why? 
I have tried to reach you via e-mail & by phone NUMEROUS times to validate this order. 

I still want it, at the same price I bid & won it on. 

RE: 

Bid Butler Sony VAIO PCV-RX463DS Pentium 4 1.4GHz 128MB 6011449 1 of 1 $699 B6252336 Cancelled 11/4/2001 8:20:00 PM uBid 

I received the other order this morning for a monitor. What do you think I can do with it unless I have the PC? 

I do not understand what the problem is as you have never even sent me a confirmation e-mail even after I e-mailed you several times. 
I am very upset with the outcome & I want an explanation. 

Thank you, 
Deborah (lastname leftoff)


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Got your e-mail and I will respond to it by e-mail.
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

So sorry about what happen to you.

Do as I did and have one made.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

i'll see what happens


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Well Davey..............everyone.... I lucked up. I received my computer today. .. My luck must be changing as I thought I'd never get it after it was cancelled. which... btw was my own fault as I changed the credit card info immediately after I made the winning bid & it should have been correct at the time of bidding. So all in all it was my fault... but was still able to recover the same system. 

Im going to need all of you to help from time to time... so I am thanking you in advance.



Happy Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Well that is great! Now I suppose we will not here from you for the next few hours while the unpacking goes on.
Have fun and enjoy!
Dave


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Congrats SL, 

I think we were all rootin' for ya... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

well guys... gals too...lol
Im back online w/ the new pc


so far so good... 

Now I have to figure a way out to get all my junk from the old one to this one... thought about networking them together but my cable company said I'd have to take it apart everytime I needed to troubleshoot with them. only one cable connection here so sending it to myself via ICQ or something is out of the question. 
Any suggestions... (some that you'll willing to thoroughly instruct me on please) 

Savvy


oh yea...something odd.....
Went to netscape to see about a download & it said I was using Win 98... its supposed to be Win ME


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

Hey! Am happy for ya.

I got my new PC to but I need to get it all set up still.

Go here to get any of 418 listed version of Netscape.

http://sillydog.webhanger.com/narchive/
or
http://sillydog.org/narchive/

Need help with Netscape you can post there or here or go here http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/index6.html and there is a forum link at the bottom.

So see ya when you get back to earth after having fun on your new PC.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks Hewee


Savvy


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Ok , Im back w/ Netscape downloaded



I now need a mic & more RAM... crucial didn't have the RAM for this . I'll have to search around.


Savvy 

oh oh oh... I took the PC pitstop test...

"Your Score: 449" on old PC it was 82


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Congrats on your new unit. Christmas comes early for some people. Sounded like you got a terrific deal. Did you try www.pricewatch.com for your monitor. Also www.tigerdirect.com has some great deals. Knowing what I have read from your posts, you will make out ok. Again, Congrats. Gary


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Got a 17" Sony monitor for $99

I think I did ok . I can't really say I did great cause its refurbished equipment... probably doesn't mean much except it went back to the factory for a change.

All in all... I think so far i did good 


Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

Your welcome.

The mic will be cheap. The rambus is going to cost you. So think ahead on the amount you want and how many slots you have.
I see you did get the faster PC800 RDRAM so that good.

Hey I did go with a Score of 449. Man wait till you post my other PC.

Oh wait you not talking about my PC.

You know I never wanted to even do a test on this PC but maybe I should so day.
You go to pitstop for the test?



I don't even know how to max. out the memory on my new PC. I mean I can put 3 GB of memory in it but only have 3 slots and I can't find any memory over 512 MB.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thats just it.... I don't want to put to much in it... overdoing it Im hearing is as bad as not having enough.

I only have 128MB's now... on my old pc I had 160 MB's which was all I ever needed.

On this one though im not sure if doubling the 128 to 256 will be enuff or should i take it higher.

This system has Norton on it. i did all the updates to it & made the 6 floppy disk rescue set last night.

Can you believe this... I actually have so much storage space on here I have 2 drives....lol WOW!! 40 G compared to the old 6 G!!

Well I feel like I can get off the porch & run w/ the big dogs now.. I might get left behind in the race but I can still get off the porch, hehehe!

How am I going to get my stuff off the old pc??? Now thats one I would really like a simple answer to!
PC800 RDRAM is all it says...
And do I get 128 more MB's or 256 more? Somebody tell me what to do here... is it ECC or Non-ECC...  


Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
What kind of stuff are you talking about? Give us some idea.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi Davey... not things I can download again really easy... but my music for instance. I have about 600 MP3's to move. 
Also, some of my collected graphics & backgrounds yet to use. 
Things I have posted on the web I can get from there again easy.
My addressbook. My ICQ buddy list. Important text files.
The music is replaceable but it took a lot of time to search for it all.
So, I guess I need about 1/3 of the 5.25G's I used up. None of its that hard to get again.. except the graphics & backgrounds.............Just a matter of convenience I suppose.

Im not going to bring it all onto this one.............. it was in bad need of cleaning out & as they say... out of sight out of mind, lol

Savvy 

What about the RAM Davey? RAM Type PC800 RDRAM


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
I am kind of surprised at the answer from crucial. Give me all the information on the computer, Model specs and so on and let me do some digging to see what I can find. Others here may help to.
As a matter of fact it would be better to start another thread so your request does not get overlooked hiding in this thread.
Also it may be best to post all new questions separately for better attention.
As far as the transfer of things, did you other unit have a cd writer? If so you could burn cds and bring them to the new pc and copy into the folders. Another way but would take a bit of work would be network the two together and set up file sharing.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

see if you can pull this up

http://216.33.72.165/Actn/Cls/6011449.asp

if not I'll c&p it

Savvy


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I guess you missed the post where I said my ISP said if I networked & had to troubleshoot that I'd have to undo the network before calling them.
Im thinking its not worth it.

Savvy 

No, to the CD burner Davey


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
I did read that part however I am not suggesting you do this permanetly. Here is what I am suggesting and it should work ok.
Pick a day of your choosing disconnect from the cable modem.
Use the ethernet cards in both machines connected together to set up a network between them and after connected copy all the files you want from the old computer into the new. After your done switch back over to the cable modem.

Note: Cable companies have that answer down pat since they want you to add another modem at more cost to hook up another computer. Currently we have 4 computers on one line and there are ways to do it. That discussion can be looked in the future since getting everything set up now is the priority.

Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

LOL... I guess you're right about the cable co. hadn't thought about that.

Ok I never saw a network much less established one before. I heard what you said but where do i start? This is well over my head.

Is there a site I can get directions from?

Savvy 


Davey next question ( of a different need )I'll take it to another forum, I promise


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Really have to run but here is a site I refer to when I want networking questions solved. Spend some time going through the basics and each OS that you will have WinME and whatever
the old unit was.

http://www.wown.com/

Talk to you later.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks a bunch... am going now to view it


Savvy


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Davey, she doesn't need to post all her computer's specs. It uses RDRAM which Crucial doesn't seem to carry. 

The easiest way to transfer data from your old computer is to put your old hard drive in the new computer.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Max
Yes that would be the easiest way however Savvy is just learning computers, and this unit is brand new. I would advise against it
in case something happens while the case is open. 

Savvy 
Make sure you record your current network settings you are using to obtain a cable connection. You may have to change them back after transferring data.

Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi Max... thanks for the tip... 

* Davey I went to microsoft updates & while in there I discovered the section that told how to make a floppy to use in the old pc to network them together . I will do more on that later as I have to hook it up again. It looks like it may be easier than I first thought
unless I have totally missed the mark............who knows with me?
I'll get back to it a little later today or over the weekend. 

I need to get the RAM & a mic first I think.

DAVEY.........I AM INDEED JUST BEGINNING TO LEARN ABOUT THESE MARVELOUS CREATURES.............THEY LIVE!!!!....LOL


Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Make sure you get this update for WinME restore It will correct the September 8 problem.
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q290/7/00.ASP
Dave


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Why not use a null modem cable and Windows
Direct Connect? The cable just attaches to the
comports, no need to open either case.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

If she plans to install memory, then the case will be open anyway.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Agreed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

I was wondering about the same thing from what I heard.
I posted here on it.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58222&perpage=20&pagenumber=2

I bet you have Non-ECC because ECC cost a looooot more. Your PC book should say.

But I also post a way to make it work with more memory.
I never tried the fix so, but the the person I got the info. from I trust so.

I would take that big 40 GB drive and make Partitions.

Read "Performance: The Need for Speed"
http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/bulletin/archive/nu/1299nu.html

It is the December 21, 1999 News Bulletin. So go here to get the later News Bulletins.
http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/cgi-bin/menu.cgi
Because they finish the story in a later News Bulletin. I think it goes on for 4 or 5 months.

So ya you got a real big drive now but I know someone that filled up a 40 GB in 16 hours downloading Music on his cable internet. He got almost 250 Music videos now & over 1500 'blues' MP3's and that filled things up real fast.
Man wonder how long it will take to burn them to CD's.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I DL'ed the Q.... Davey... thanks..

Haven't had to much time today to do the things I wanted to do. I guess I'll have tomorrow etc...

You guys are the greatest , did ya know that? Its like having an extended family.. Its great.
Thank you all... Davey, Hewee, Mac, Max, & Gary. 



Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
You know Mac has the best Idea still to temporarily link the two computers together for pulling stuff off the old one. Using the direct cable connection you won't have to fiddle with the network connections and you should have a spare parellel cable laying around. It will not transfer the data as fast as the ethernet would but allot less work. Take a look at this site and gives you the way to do it.
http://www.helmig.com/j_helmig/dccmain.htm
Maybe Mac can add more to it if necessary.
Dave

Oh...... and your welcome, we are always here you know.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I was looking at that today when you sent me that URL earlier.. I have to find some ram too. The mouse/cursor acts like its hit a wall or something at times... I think thats related to memory isn't it?


I'll get it eventually......... but w/ enough time I MIGHT could be a brain surgeon too...LOL

Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
After everything settles down we may need to review your startup group since I am sure every app is wanting to run at startup. I would say don't start making bunches of changes or adding new programs until you get all the bugs worked out and your files from the other computer loaded.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Im ahead of you & have taken out a couple things already but some of the stuff on this PC I'm not familiar with yet.

But anything you suggest i will look at it gladly.

Savvy


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Savvy, don't mean to but in, but have you seen this site: http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm#D It gives quite a extensive list of what is in your start-up menu, what it is, and whether or not you need it, hope it helps...Rhett


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Why you're as welcome to say something here as anyone is... 

thanks Rhett... I will look at it.

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome

Some people say they don't like the way a USB mouse works so if you have another type (your old mouse) try it out and see if you trouble goes away.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Its not USB... thats something I have never used yet is a USB connection


Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
Call me a non-adventurer or non-risk taker or old fashioned but I think the first thing an owner of a new system should do is load what they need for bare minimum usage, run that system for a week or so to work the bugs out, achieve a stable system, and then start working one at a time to add the other items on the wish list. This will allow you an opportunity to recover to stability if something goes wrong. It is very difficult to unravel things if conflicts start to cause errors when so many changes occur at once.
As far as the mouse phenomenon run a bit and see if you can determine a pattern of this occurrence before changes.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I went to the systems window & moved the read ahead back a bit so the mouse would function a little better... so far its working.

Im in no hurry to get anything special done... Im taking my time. I want to know i'm ok w/ what im doing before I jump into it. The ways of networking are different for sure. But.. I think since the ME has a setup to network built in Im going to try that. Even if it is online networking it has a very simple disable mode.
I Just need to get to it.. I have been busy & haven't had a chance, but will soon I hope.


Savvy 

Im also finding that I don't know a thing about 2 drives....lol. I never had a cadillac before y'all.... it was always a beetle


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Nothing wrong with beetles they get you from point "A" to point "B" and they are kind of cute. Also simple and reliable.
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

davey7549,

The shop I got my new PC from said the samething.
Just run the PC for 3 0r 4 days and then add software a little at a time.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thats more or less what im doing.... taking my time... downloading programs a little each day. I have a few more to get I had before. One I have to get from the old machine or I want be able to get it. 
Weekend are hard for me to get things done. To many things going on at home. But Im in no hurry.

Davey my beetle was not very reliable. It was on its last leg...lol



Savvy


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi there savvylady...

I am also a HP pavilion user. I've got the 6653 model - 533mhz celery. I want something faster.

I was looking online at some of the companies that sell motherboard/CPU combos and I can get an Athlon 1.4gb cpu with the appropriate motherboard that can handle DDR RAM, all for $300 or so.

Then i can get the 256mb of DDR RAM....and save a lot of money.

right now my video is onboard, but i think I'd like to go with a seperate video card soo my display will have its own resources instead of sucking RAM from the system. I'm thinking of doing this.

I really wish HP made their cases so that you could put a new board in them!!!


----------

